# Master Ken vs. Shai Hai (Enter the dojo)



## natans81 (Apr 22, 2014)

Master Ken welcomes Uechi-ryu Master; Shai Hai. who came all the way from Israel to demonstrate how he preforms 7 effective techniques in a single second.
Enjoy.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 22, 2014)

You left out the link.


----------



## EddieCyrax (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Takai (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks like he "reeled" in a good one.


----------

